# Máy trộn chữ V hiệu suất cao VH20/VH30



## hutechgroup (9 Tháng chín 2021)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật:*


Thương hiệu: *TIANHE*
Model: *VH20/VH30*
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Chứng nhận an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: *SGS, ISO9001*, *ECM, FDA, GMP*
Máy trộn chữ V hiệu suất cao, nhanh chóng đáp ứng mẻ trộn cần yêu cầu tốc độ
Trộn đa nguyên liệu: Thực phẩm, dinh dưỡng, dược phẩm,…
Bộ khung, thân vỏ máy bằng Inox 304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguyên liệu Inox 316
Dễ dàng điều khiển, Dễ dàng vệ sinh sau ca làm việc, máy thiết kế chân bánh xe dễ dàng di chuyển
*Giá thành cạnh tranh*
*Hàng có sẵn, giao ngay!*
*Ủy quyền độc quyền của hãng, bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm, bảo trì trọn đời*
*Giới thiệu:*

Series *máy trộn trộn chữ V (VH20/VH30)* được thiết kế đặc biệt không góc chết giúp nguyên liệu không bị tích tụ cùng với motor tốc độ cao – bền bỉ, nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian trộn ngắn. Phù hợp với những mẻ trộn mẫu khối lượng nhỏ dưới 15kg (*VH30*)






*2. Vật liệu

Máy trộn trộn chữ V (VH20/VH30)* có thiết kế và cấu tạo chắc chắn, vật liệu Inox 304 SS (316L tùy chọn) được đánh bóng, đáp ứng Tiêu chuẩn GMP cũng như tiêu chuẩn bảo đảm an toàn trong ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm khác.






Vật liệu và hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ, cao cấp
*3. Công nghệ:*

Thiết kế đặc biệt là công nghệ nổi trội nhất của *máy trộn chữ V series VH20/VH30*:


Không góc chết giúp trộn đều các nguyên liệu
Bồn trộn thiết kế lệch không đều nhau quay 3600  tạo sự đồng nhất cho nguyên liệu trộn
Động cơ mạnh mẽ, điều tốc bằng tay giúp nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian mẻ trộn
Hệ thống điều khiển: Nút bấm cơ
Linh kiện: thương hiệu nổi tiếng (Cảm biến an toàn OMRON)
Máy chạy êm, bền bỉ, dễ dàng vệ sinh cũng như dễ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng.






Thiết kế bánh xe dễ dàng di chuyển máy trộn V20-V30
*4. Ứng dụng*


Ứng dụng đặc biệt trong việc nghiên cứu và phát triển sản phẩm mới trong các phòng thí nghiệm, phòng Lab, trung tâm nghiên cứu… ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm, mỹ phẩm…
Khuyến cáo: Series máy trộn chữ V nói chung phần lớn sử dụng để trộn hỗn hợp nguyên liệu khô
Chúng tôi cung cấp các loại *máy trộn chữ V VH-Series* sản xuất thương mại với giá cả phải chăng nhất trên thị trường từ các phòng thí nghiệm đến các lô sản xuất quy mô lớn.






Chi tiết hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ Series máy trộn chữ V – VH20/VH30
*5. Thông số kỹ thuật series VH20/VH30*




*Model**VH20**VH30*Thể tích thùng (L)2030Khối lượng làm việc (L)812Công suất động cơ (Kw)0,550,75Tốc độ(vòng/ phút)2020Kích thước tổng thể (mm)1195 * 350 * 8851170 * 370 * 1015Tải trọng tối đa (Kg)1015
*6. Thông tin dịch vụ khách hàng:*

Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ tới số điện thoại *0947457272* để được tư vấn miễn phí, hoặc để lại lời nhắn vào mail info@hutechs.vn


----------

